# 3gal C&H 1/4" nipple coupler cracked, am I able to reuse this copper pipe with new co



## guy232 (Jan 8, 2018)

*3gal C&H 1/4" nipple coupler cracked, am I able to reuse this copper pipe with new co*

I was unable to build pressure due to one of the 1/4" nipples being cracked on my small compressor's intake pipe. 

I removed the two nipples on each end of the pipe, I then figured I may as well replace the compression nuts & ferrules on both ends because I read that reusing them doesn't always work. 

I sawed one ferrule off and I am wondering if this copper pipe pictured is able to be reused due to the notch in it where the old compression sleeve/ferrule was.

Unable to find much about this online, hoping to learn more about this before taking it to the hardware store to look for pieces. Thanks all.


----------



## guy232 (Jan 8, 2018)

Just wanted to give a conclusion: went to the hardware store bought a new piece of the same type of pipe and a new compression fitting for the head + 2 new ferrules. Holding pressure and no leaks confirmed via soap test. Total cost parts: $10.

https://imgur.com/ULvnaGG


----------

